# How to go big in the park



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

How to go big in the park

Hey everyone this post is going to be all about training with your mind in order to achieve the best results possible. Before we continue everyone must realize that snowboarding is 85% mental and 15% physical. Knowing this allows you to realize that in order to land all your tricks you must be mentally prepared. Mental preparation leads to confidence, extra style, and will help you progress without anything to hold you back. In order to train mentally you must first rewire the feeling that you have before doing your tricks. Simply this means that you must put yourself into a hypnosis state by closing your eyes and relaxing and slowly counting down from 10 to 1. While doing so tell yourself that “you are going deeper into your mind and when you reach 1 you will be in a deep state of relaxation.” Once you achieve this state you need to start the reprogramming by creating a gesture with you hand(e.g. thumbs up) and telling yourself that whenever you do that certain gesture you will once again achieve this europhoric state. You must then continue to tell yourself all the attributes that you will have. Take for example I usually think this to myself while in this deep state of relaxation "In this state I can do anything and I will have all the confidence in the world as I count from 10 to 1 I will gain immense confidence, with every number it allows me to further ascend into a greater state of confidence"). Once that skill has been added to the state you can continue to add more. With this skill you can also use your mind to form these things you are saying i.e. imagine yourself gaining that confidence. I also add adrenaline by repeating the above quote but just saying "I will have oceans of adrenaline and it will fill me as I continue to go deeper and as I count from 10 to 1 the adrenaline will fill with every number 10, you can feel it everywhere pumping throw your body 9, you go deeper and know that with every breath your adrenaline increase 8, deeper.....". This amazing skill can make you believe anything and will give you so much confidence and adrenaline that you will feel as though you are able to do anything. 


I also want to discuss mental visualization because in order to do a trick you must have imagined it in your mind and in order to land it you must once again use the previous method in order to improve the amount of tricks you are going to land. This time however imagine that your bindings are powerful magnets and that the rail is another magnet firmly holding them into place and that this powerful magnetic force will help you steez out your amazing trick. Once again use the method of counting 10 to 1 while suggesting to yourself how the magnetic force will keep increasing and when you reach 1 it will be impossible for you to fall off due to the ENARMOUS magnetic force and your amazing balance.


That is all for my first blog i will continue to add more guides on preparation for the park i will go into all the different aspects and will add to the different methods of induction of ones mind. Let me know what you all think  

Real Talks Snowboarding Tips and Guides: How to go big in the park -- this is my blog subscribe if you like what you hear and please leave me some feedback on your oppinons of the importance of mental preparation for snowbaoarding


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> Before we continue everyone must realize that snowboarding is 85% mental and 15% physical.


That's right. _*It's all in your head.*_


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

*Oh shit! Something went wrong...*


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Man there goes how important I thought Muscle memory and balance were!!! Wheww, glad I dont need those anymore!! Forget technique!! Now I can tell my mind that if it doesnt get me f*ckin pro in a year then Im going to have to start mentally abusing myself with 80s hair rock! Blackmale the conspirator: your mind!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

and who the fuck are you?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

ahhh snaps I've been boarding wrong this whole time? Time to bust out my jedi mind tricks next time, that's how I land those 1200's!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

what you're saying isn't wrong. But there's so much MORE to it than that...

couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

sounds like a good way to fuck yourself up :\


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I got myself to a state of self-hypnosis, but now I can't stop acting like a chicken. Thanks a lot.

*cluck cluck*


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ouch! like a ton of bricks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ur talking about going big "in the park of your mind"...visualization...not the same a using hypnosis for sports performance. visualization can be part of prep but going big in reality is not "relaxzation"...it is the ability to attend or concentrate on the task at hand. btw there are differnt states, stages and propensity/susceptability of hypnosis.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Why are you hating on this guy?
One of my biggest problems in the park is getting the nerve to actually hit the huge features. Try it before you discard it.
It really pisses me of when internerds flame people who contribute with helpful information.
k2spit: i'm gonna try this, you can never gain to much confidence! thanks


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not under the impression that you can throw a double cork just by telling yourself that you can. But preparing yourself mentally is really important, at least for me. I'm having a hard time not pussing out when i'm a little bit insecure about a trick. But w/e, maybe thats just me.
Example; I've been practising rodeos on a trampoline, and i know exactly how to do it, but i'm totally gonna puss out the first time trying it if I don't get my mind right, you see?
And thats why I think it sucked that everyone blasted this guy with really useless comments.

-birk


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

calm down we all understand that to a certain extent theirs a need to focus in your head but the way he put it was just too entertaining not to crack a joke . For example the whole counting down from 10 and making a thumbs up sign to get into this euforic state of mind again... lol come on seriously It's like I should be on a couch right now getting brain proded.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Bad Ideas In Off Season Training enough said. I'd love to see any one of you listen to this bull shit then go stand at the top of big line at Keystone or Freeway and tell me that suddenly this nonsensical bull shit is suddenly going to make the fear of gaping a 70 foot jump diminish.

The more you can ride the better you'll get it's that frigging simple. A solution to hucking yourself to sudden death is something like this The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Woodward At Copper 

But hey go ahead and listen to some internet guru quack!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Snowolf said:


>


lol, nice linkage!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

practice=confidence=mentally prepared. try that hit without practice, you'll need ski patrol to drag your ass down the hill. nuff said


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

wow I seriously can't believe all the hating going on. Firstly i know the importance of training and practicing but how can u guys transform my advice into one big joke. It's just disappointing when the moderator is just tossing this advice out the window, like how close minded can you get. I am a CASI instructor so i know the conventional way of teaching and such but all i tried to explain is that when you put yourself into this state of concentration it's just easier to land tricks, less likely to get hurt because your so confident in your ability. The first thing that is created is ones thought then the action is carried out. eg. I want to ace my exam thus i think that i WILL get an A which leads to studying which will eventually lead to a good grade or an A. Your mind is perhaps the most powerful tool around and the reason i wrote this is because many people don't really pay attention to mental training and the many many benefits it has. I realize that this snowboard community can't comprehend using ones mind so ill leave you be, and apologize for trying to give this forum information which they feel may hurt oneself.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry to flame you bro, but you put a ton of emphasis on just THINKING you can land a trick, which could potentially be dangerous to the less experienced crowd. I wouldn't want some kid to think he could hit some jump that's completely out of his or her range simply because they meditated a little bit before riding up to it. You're advice isn't wrong...Shit, I sit there for a second and imagine myself doing everything right before I actually do it, but IMO, that's up to the rider to do that. There's no real rubric for mentally prepping ones self, it's what you learn to do through experience. I highly doubt there are guys out there who just hit stuff without imagine themselves doing it right (in some way or another.) The mind is, like you said, extremely powerful...problem is, most people don't know what they're doing with it. 
BTW, watch out for owlbear


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

I would obviously not say this in a teaching module at a certification exam simply because one must say and do as they teach in order to pass. I however agree that it is potentially dangerous to give this advice to certain people. I go to the gym 5/7 days training for snowboarding have been riding pretty much my whole life and have focused on proper riding technique both regular and goofy before I even started thinking of going big. This advice is more for people who ride in the terrain park and are relatively confident in there riding ability. One’s riding technique is vital for terrain park progression and I apologize for not stating this earlier. I realize the importance of physical training and progression and am not here to argue instead would just like to inform people what has immensely helped me to go big in the park. Once someone has proper form and is physically active then the next step is mental training, which involves focusing in order to get in the “zone”. With my method I am simply saying that once you get focused or in this “zone” one can add whatever attributes to this zone which potentially has the ability to HELP prevent injury. Before i hit a feature I enter this focused state which is initialized by my thumbs up gesture and I have already mentally trained the attributes which would help me most. So every time I enter this focused state my mind remembers all the attributes I’ve added to this state and thus induces me to believe them all to be true.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm, this advice will get people more broken bones and torn ligaments than they would probably like. i think all the mental power you need in snowboarding is the power to be able to COMMIT.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

twin89 said:


> hmm, this advice will get people more broken bones and torn ligaments than they would probably like. i think all the mental power you need in snowboarding is the power to be able to COMMIT.


couldnt have said it any better. thats the catalyst of (path to) progression.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

twin89 said:


> hmm, this advice will get people more broken bones and torn ligaments than they would probably like. i think all the mental power you need in snowboarding is the power to be able to COMMIT.


hey you don't get torn ligaments from thinking.... torn ligaments come from out of control skiers who take you out!...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

This whole mental transcendence era is getting annoying. Everything people seem to do now a days requires a PHD in psychology. What happened to just going out there and learning from the snow? I'd rather practice that trick 3 times, then sit at the top of the hill meditating only to have lost 10 minutes counting to 10, 10 times and then having to practice that trick 3 times anyways.

If you've developed your flat skills and understand the mechanics of the trick you'll only really learn by going out there and developing your muscle memory through practice. If you have to psyche yourself up a bit, do it, but if you want to do yoga... go to the gym.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> wow I seriously can't believe all the hating going on. Firstly i know the importance of training and practicing but how can u guys transform my advice into one big joke. It's just disappointing when the moderator is just tossing this advice out the window, like how close minded can you get. I am a CASI instructor so i know the conventional way of teaching and such but all i tried to explain is that when you put yourself into this state of concentration it's just easier to land tricks, less likely to get hurt because your so confident in your ability. The first thing that is created is ones thought then the action is carried out. eg. I want to ace my exam thus i think that i WILL get an A which leads to studying which will eventually lead to a good grade or an A. Your mind is perhaps the most powerful tool around and the reason i wrote this is because many people don't really pay attention to mental training and the many many benefits it has. I realize that this snowboard community can't comprehend using ones mind so ill leave you be, and apologize for trying to give this forum information which they feel may hurt oneself.


the force be not with you


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

that relaxation thing kinda took it a little far. but definetly when attempting something new, I totally give a whole mental sketch and try to feel it through before attempting it. I even do that in the summer if i wana try something new for the season. Its just 5 times harder to commit sometimes when on the board and snow


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

This is very true.... Read the book, "The Inner Game of Tennis." Most things in life are mostly mental. It's a very short read, and MANY of you will learn a lot. I changed a lot in my life because of this book.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

k2spitfire said:


> wow I seriously can't believe all the hating going on. Firstly i know the importance of training and practicing but how can u guys transform my advice into one big joke. It's just disappointing when the moderator is just tossing this advice out the window, like how close minded can you get. I am a CASI instructor so i know the conventional way of teaching and such but all i tried to explain is that when you put yourself into this state of concentration it's just easier to land tricks, less likely to get hurt because your so confident in your ability. The first thing that is created is ones thought then the action is carried out. eg. I want to ace my exam thus i think that i WILL get an A which leads to studying which will eventually lead to a good grade or an A. Your mind is perhaps the most powerful tool around and the reason i wrote this is because many people don't really pay attention to mental training and the many many benefits it has. I realize that this snowboard community can't comprehend using ones mind so ill leave you be, and apologize for trying to give this forum information which they feel may hurt oneself.


Great another instructor telling people how to get hurt. Good job you fucking robot. Go take your stupid CASI title and all it's bull shit and shove it up your ass. YOU people are half of what's wrong in snowboarding and telling people oh if you can perceive it you can achieve it will ultimately lead to their destruction. I'd love for you to snag mid level rider and drag them to the top of Freeway at Breckenridge and tell them to believe they can clear an 80 foot gap of doom. I'm comfortable in my riding, I can do double corks into a foam pit, doesn't mean I'm stupid enough to take it to snow. I know my limits and I know what I can and can't do on a snowboard. Any lower level rider especially young and impressionable ones will just take what you say at face value and then launch themselves. 





dasenergi said:


> This whole mental transcendence era is getting annoying. Everything people seem to do now a days requires a PHD in psychology. What happened to just going out there and learning from the snow? I'd rather practice that trick 3 times, then sit at the top of the hill meditating only to have lost 10 minutes counting to 10, 10 times and then having to practice that trick 3 times anyways.
> 
> If you've developed your flat skills and understand the mechanics of the trick you'll only really learn by going out there and developing your muscle memory through practice. If you have to psyche yourself up a bit, do it, but if you want to do yoga... go to the gym.


Damn where has this hot chick been hiding? Yoga reference are you limber?

Anyways completely right fuck the mental bull shit, shut your brain off, and spend as much time as you can shredding. Want to know what I think about usually before I try a trick? Swimming pools, Mario Brothers, and shit that has nothing to do with snowboarding. Shutting my brain off lets me not over analyze shit.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *BurtonAvenger*
> Damn where has this hot chick been hiding? Yoga reference are you limber?
> 
> Anyways completely right fuck the mental bull shit, *shut your brain off*, and spend as much time as you can shredding. Want to know what I think about usually before I try a trick? Swimming pools, Mario Brothers, and shit that has nothing to do with snowboarding. Shutting my brain off lets me not over analyze shit.


thats why i ride in the first place


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Great another instructor telling people how to get hurt. Good job you fucking robot. Go take your stupid CASI title and all it's bull shit and shove it up your ass. YOU people are half of what's wrong in snowboarding and telling people oh if you can perceive it you can achieve it will ultimately lead to their destruction. I'd love for you to snag mid level rider and drag them to the top of Freeway at Breckenridge and tell them to believe they can clear an 80 foot gap of doom. I'm comfortable in my riding, I can do double corks into a foam pit, doesn't mean I'm stupid enough to take it to snow. I know my limits and I know what I can and can't do on a snowboard. Any lower level rider especially young and impressionable ones will just take what you say at face value and then launch themselves.


Can I just say, as a CASI instructor myself, this has nothing to do with our teaching methods, safety is our number 1 concern and prefer to base learning on repetition and a gradual progression of skills.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never riden in the terrain park. The way I read the first post of this thread is that if I follow this guy's mind games I could ride big in the terrian park tomorrow. Of course the whole time I am reading I am telling my self bullshit. If it where that simple I don't know if I would still be drawn to this sport. 

In any sport it helps to relax. I mentioned in other threads that I mountain bike a lot and I am trying to get into the free ride part of the sport. It seems to me that some of the same things that are required for mountian biking (free riding)are required for snowboarding to minimize failures. 

Smart progression (developing the skills which takes time), commitment (following through, not hitting the brakes at the last sec) relaxing (focus) The later is what I struggle with the most which is part of the reason I continue to pursue gravity sports. So this guys advice is helpful when put in the right context. I think it will help me with one aspect of the sport that I have trouble with, but it will not help me go big in the terrian park tomorrow. 

In fact the only thing that would help in the terrian park for tomorrow is snow! There isn't any right now. Maybe I can create some with my mind......... 

I think you guys were right on for calling this guy out, the humor was a great twist.........for what ever that is worth.


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Great another instructor telling people how to get hurt. Good job you fucking robot. Go take your stupid CASI title and all it's bull shit and shove it up your ass. YOU people are half of what's wrong in snowboarding and telling people oh if you can perceive it you can achieve it will ultimately lead to their destruction. I'd love for you to snag mid level rider and drag them to the top of Freeway at Breckenridge and tell them to believe they can clear an 80 foot gap of doom. I'm comfortable in my riding, I can do double corks into a foam pit, doesn't mean I'm stupid enough to take it to snow. I know my limits and I know what I can and can't do on a snowboard. Any lower level rider especially young and impressionable ones will just take what you say at face value and then launch themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Its expected for people to crtisize something which is unconverntional. Just read the algorithm of the cave by plato and maybe one day u will understand. This post is pretty humorous just soo many closed minded people you guys can all continue to "shut your brain off" ahahahaha. Rely23 ill defantly check that book ive heard many good things about it and im glad ur not another sheep.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> lol Its expected for people to crtisize something which is unconverntional. Just read the algorithm of the cave by plato and maybe one day u will understand. This post is pretty humorous just soo many closed minded people you guys can all continue to "shut your brain off" ahahahaha. Rely23 ill defantly check that book ive heard many good things about it and im glad ur not another sheep.


People in Plato's time were FAR less educated. We're using experience and common sense to discredit your..."advice". And then poke fun at it. Mental preparation is one thing...not the only thing. Get over it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

HAHHAHAH the algorithm of the cave.... hahaha wow he must know his stuff pretty well.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Mental training is apart of every aspect of our lives. Athletics, education, career, music. If you aren't able to train your mind and decide to accomplish something before you start it, you aren't going to get very far very fast. That is just simple common sense. :dunno:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^

ANWOW, you sound like a chilled out guru. :laugh:.......and your avatar helps that image.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah that avatar is uber chill


----------



## paygrey (Sep 18, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Keep it civil guys....


Yea, it probably would have been good to go here before piling on with the spok pic.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Method said:


> ahhh snaps I've been boarding wrong this whole time? Time to bust out my jedi mind tricks next time, that's how I land those 1200's!!


LOL I don't think its possible to land a 12*00* That would land you sideways :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

hip transfer


----------

